# drift bible...SWEET!



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i am in possession of Keiichi Tsuchiya,the Drift King's, Drift Bible. :thumbup: 

its such an awesome movie or whatever you wanna call it.its an hour and 11 minutes and shows you how to drift in 6 different styles and then how to do virtually everything else like countersteering and weight shifting and all that stuff....its really cool. 

he starts off with an s14 silvia then goes into an s13 silvia....im just so happy ...its so awesome!if you ever see this somewhere, get it cause its very informational and if you dont care about learning to drift the RIGHT WAY you can just watch in awe :cheers:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i think that just about everyone already knew about this. i have it already.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't drift, oh well anohter thread to post in 
got my enclosure for my subs, all i need is my amp now and i'll be bumpin with the best


----------

